# starting over with wife



## Janner (Dec 16, 2009)

Any advise on starting over... how do you date some one you are married to?

Thanks,
Janner


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

how did you get to the point of starting over? are you living separately or together? kids?


----------



## Janner (Dec 16, 2009)

she moved out three weeks ago - sh is ignoring me, wont contact me, so I suppose at this point I have answered my own question ... I will have to wait until she contacts me - how ever long that takes...

Janner


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Simply the same thing you did when you attracted her in the first place.

That is always this, to make it clear to both you and your wife that you could have any woman in the world, yet desire to be with your wife.


----------



## Janner (Dec 16, 2009)

Dear Mr. Wolf,

That is the clearest, simplest and most well put thing you have said and I could not agree more.

Janner


----------

